# replacing drive and auger belts



## Leaton (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All, I am attempting to replace both belts on my craftsman snowblower, in the manual it says to remove gas tank, remove locknut and lift chute out of way, remove belt cover and then it says to remove the drive pulley? Is this necessary, and if it is, what can I use to hold the drive pulley shaft to remove the bolt? the shaft is basically round and smooth except for a small slot about 1/2 inch long and 1/8 inch wide and not very deep. any ideas?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe check youtube? I don't know anything about craftsman blowers except Murray made a LOT of them, if not all, for Craftsman.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Leaton said:


> Hi All, I am attempting to replace both belts on my craftsman snowblower, in the manual it says to remove gas tank, remove locknut and lift chute out of way, remove belt cover and then it says to remove the drive pulley? Is this necessary, and if it is, what can I use to hold the drive pulley shaft to remove the bolt? the shaft is basically round and smooth except for a small slot about 1/2 inch long and 1/8 inch wide and not very deep. any ideas?



A pneumatic impact wrench will get that off without needed to hold the drive pulley.


I have also used a big pipe wrench to hold the pulley and a socket wrench on the bolt.


"They" say you can remove the spark plug and shove rope in the cylinder to stop the pulley from turning, but I have only done that in 3-4 hp engines.


----------

